# Great site for gluten-free recipes



## nantzie (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone on one of the gluten-free message boards I go to passed this along to us. I thought it might be helpful here as well.

I've heard a lot of great things about www.glutenfreeda.com but never looked at it because it was subscription only. Right now they're free until May 15, 2007.

It's a gorgeous site. Great content. And if you look at the Online Cooking Classes archives there are a bunch of really ambitious recipes. Fresh gluten-free pasta, tortillas, phyllo dough (??!?!?), genoise, glazed raised donuts, won tons and potstickers, etc.

Just thought I'd share just in case anyone else here had an interest.



Nancy


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

thanks.
kathee


----------

